# TVA à 5.5 sur l'IPOD demain !



## bernie18 (20 Juin 2004)

Info de macbidouille.com...

La tva passerait à 5.5% sur l'achat d'un ipod pour la fete de la musique à la fnac !!

Vais-je attendre la nouvelle generation ou est-ce que je passe à l'acte ..

AHHHHH j'ai peur .....


----------



## bernie18 (20 Juin 2004)

En plus, avec la réduc' de 6% adherents fnac....

Ca fait un truc du genre -70 euros !!

COOL NON....

Mais quand va arriver la nouvelle generation ??!!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

bernie18 a dit:
			
		

> Info de macbidouille.com...
> 
> La tva passerait à 5.5% sur l'achat d'un ipod pour la fete de la musique à la fnac !!
> 
> ...




Tudjiu!!!!     
Moi qui voulais attendre un peu pour acheter un 40 Go, je vais faire chauffer la CB demain!!!     

Merci pour l'info


----------



## bernie18 (20 Juin 2004)

J'ai calculé -70 euros pour un 20 GO à 449 euros ........

Voila voila .....

Là je commence à stresser parceke ca vo vraiment le coup !!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

bernie18 a dit:
			
		

> parceke ca vo vraiment le coup !!



Tu m'étonne!
Moi je vais pas stresser longtemps!


----------



## miaou (20 Juin 2004)

et en plus ce mois ci ,pour les adherents ,pour l'achat d'un ipod 20 go , on a  les enceintes Hercules XPS2100. ( valeur 79,9 ¤ ) en cadeau
mais pour la tva à 5,5 % je sais pas


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> mais pour la tva à 5,5 % je sais pas




C'est là 
Autre indice sur le site de la Fnac  "    Fête de la Musique        Rendez-vous le lundi 21 juin sur Fnac.com pour une surprise en musique !"


----------



## miaou (20 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est là
> Autre indice sur le site de la Fnac  "    Fête de la Musique        Rendez-vous le lundi 21 juin sur Fnac.com pour une surprise en musique !"



oui j'ai vu ça et aussi l'info de Mac Bidouille mais il n'y a aucune certitude
et puis j'ai bien peur que la TVA À 5,5 ce soit uniquement  par le net sur FNAC.com et non dans les magasins
j'ai des doutes aussi que tout marche.......  la tva , l'offre du mois ( les encentes ) + les 6 %
j'ai le calcul ; l'ipod 20go  + les enceintes  valeur reelle 528 ¤
ca nous les ferai à 372 ¤   ce serai genial  
enfin en tout cas , demain je vais y faire un tout au magasin on sait jamais


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2004)

A mon avis vous vous excitez pour rien les gars ;o) désolé de vous saper les moral mais je pense que c'est juste sur les CD et DVD la TVA à 5.5 comme l'année dernière (et encore hors prix vert)... et que ce n'est pas cumulable avec la journée à 5% ou les 6% sur le matos.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2004)

miaou a dit:
			
		

> oui j'ai vu ça et aussi l'info de Mac Bidouille mais il n'y a aucune certitude


 Sur Macbidouille:

"_Attention, nous n'avons pas eu confirmation de cette info.
Pour la fête de la musique, la FNAC abaissera toute la journée du 21 juin, la TVA de l'iPod de 19,6% à 5,5%.
La réduction représente plus de 50¤ sur un 20 Go.
*PS: On nous a confirmé l'info* _


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

Dommage que le mini soit toujours pas dispo :sleep:


----------



## miaou (20 Juin 2004)

tu a surement raison , Mox Folder mais laisse moi rever un peu     
et puis un peu d' excitation ça fait pas de mal


----------



## miaou (20 Juin 2004)

bernie18 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai calculé -70 euros pour un 20 GO à 449 euros ........
> 
> Voila voila .....
> 
> Là je commence à stresser parceke ca vo vraiment le coup !!



tu  t'excite encore plus que nous toi    ,    carrement tu compte  la TVA  à 0 %


----------



## bernie18 (20 Juin 2004)

Tu as pas fait un bac S toi ??!!

(je comptais les 6% fnac avec....c surement ca que t'as oublié et c'était bien marqué dans mon post)

hihihi


----------



## miaou (20 Juin 2004)

bernie18 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as pas fait un bac S toi ??!!
> 
> (je comptais les 6% fnac avec....c surement ca que t'as oublié et c'était bien marqué dans mon post)
> 
> hihihi


 qu a tu contre les bacs S ???    
oui   sorry    
j'ai repondu à ton dernier post ( là ça n' y etait pas )  sans lire le précédent


----------



## bernie18 (20 Juin 2004)

Y a pas d'ennui, j'avais compris que t'avais pas vu ....

Maintenant j'attend demain pour savoir si je m'excite enormement pour rien.

A plus


----------



## vincmyl (20 Juin 2004)

Oui calme toi  :love:


----------



## miaou (20 Juin 2004)

Mox Folder a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis vous vous excitez pour rien les gars ;o) désolé de vous saper les moral mais je pense que c'est juste sur les CD et DVD la TVA à 5.5 comme l'année dernière (et encore hors prix vert)... et que ce n'est pas cumulable avec la journée à 5% ou les 6% sur le matos.




tu avais raison      helas   
http://www.fnac.com/help/a13-188.asp?Origin=TER289Evt1&OriginClick=YES

bravo pour le   PS: On nous a confirmé l'info 

 

la prochaine  fois peut etre


----------



## iMax (21 Juin 2004)

Hum... :modo:


La place de ce sujet est dans "Rumeurs"


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hum... :modo:
> 
> 
> La place de ce sujet est dans "Rumeurs"




Ben non la a priori c'est plutot pour le forum "Tuyaux crevés"


----------



## minime (21 Juin 2004)

jpmiss citant MacB a dit:
			
		

> «PS: On nous a confirmé l'info»



Mode rabat-joie : Une information doit forcément être confirmée avant de mériter ce titre, sinon c'est juste un bruit de couloir. Surtout quand la prévision se réalise pas.


----------



## tothysis (21 Juin 2004)

Info exacte !

 Je viens d'acheter mon ipod 15 go à la fnac de Bordeaux : 299 ¤ et avec les 6 % adhérent ça ma fait 281,06 ¤ !

 Cool


----------



## minime (21 Juin 2004)

Tant mieux pour les rêveurs alors, mais ça doit dépendre des FNAC ou de leur approvisionnement, parce que jpmiss a rien trouvé, tout comme un posteur de MacB s'étant déplacée à la FNAC de Nantes.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hum... :modo:
> 
> 
> La place de ce sujet est dans "Rumeurs"



Il était bien dans _Réagissez_...  En plus c'est plus une rumeur.


----------



## tothysis (21 Juin 2004)

Il y avait ce matin le même nombre d'ipod que samedi après-midi dans le rayon mp3 (2-3 ex pour les 3 gammes). La seule différence est la petite affichette discrète proposant la promo avec la grille des réductions par modèles. Le 15 go est affiché à 307 ¤ après escompte de caisse. Pourtant à la caisse il est passé à 299 ¤.


----------



## minime (21 Juin 2004)

Il y a un autre sujet bien entamé dans Conseils d'achats. La dépêche en première page renvoie même vers un troisième sujet.

Ce serait mieux de réagir dans l'un de ces threads pour tout regrouper.


----------



## tothysis (21 Juin 2004)

ok je retransmet mon message


----------



## minime (21 Juin 2004)

Merci, je ferme celui-ci.


----------

